# laser printer in under 8000



## mohit sharma (Mar 9, 2007)

*  well guys , i had searched a lot at this forum , but still can't find anything really relevant , 

can you please suggest me any good laser printer and model satisfying these criteria ::
1 :: at the maximum price of rs. 8000 , if lesser then better .

2 :: cost effective , as i had to print e books with it.

3 :: easily maintainable .

4 :: quality of printouts should b ok .

5 :: speed , even if it's a bit ok , then it will work .

i heard of canon's as good printers , but please suggest me which one i should go for ....... with model number ......

  if you know of any indian website having prices and reviews of it , please let me know ...

              thanking you in advance.............................. *


----------



## 24online (Mar 9, 2007)

*thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/1900890031156464_1.jpg
*HP Laserjet 1020*



Best one.... can get in 8000... i got free mp3 player (256 mb) with it.... i took last yr, still not a single problem... always refill with good supplier of toner...


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 10, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> *thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/1900890031156464_1.jpg
> *HP Laserjet 1020*
> 
> 
> ...



* @ 24 online :: i have a question regarding your laser printer , how much it's new cartridge costs to you ? and approximately how much pages do u got from 1  cartridge ? i don't mean exact number ,  but just wanted to know the economy of printer ? *


----------



## 24online (Mar 10, 2007)

not new catridge.. i refill it ...regarding pages, i dont know... but u can use soft which can calculate ur cost of print.... also see any review on sites... but its gr8 deal man....


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 11, 2007)

* thanks @ 24 hours

Any idea about other options like canon etc. in laser printers ? *


----------



## alienspiesu (Mar 13, 2007)

HP laserjet.. cost effective n the best.. rite nw u mite gt it arnd 6000..  18 copies / min in draft mode n real foto-like prints of piks..


----------

